# Dilemma



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe you can go miniature... not too big, not too small? They are 10 to 15 inches...and maybe like 25 lbs? Not sure if the weight part is right...the mini owners can chime in. 

You'll be a great doggy mom and it is a great idea to wait until you have a month off.

Check out too, Pinky, ARIZONA POODLE RESCUE. They have all their dogs listed on petfinder. AND they are being fostered, so their fosters can answer any questions you have about a particular dog you are interested in.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome to Arizona Poodle Rescue | Under Construction


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

When I first started looking into adopting I went on that site and it doesn't work for me! It says it doesn't know my location and I've entered my zip, just city, state - nothing works. It's so annoying! I don't know why it's not recognizing it. 

25 pounds is too big for me. I don't want anything over 10 pounds.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

OOOH I happen to like this little girly... not red but so cute... 8 lbs... she is probably a toy? 
Adoptable Poodle: Viva!: Petfinder


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

It still won't allow me to search but the "Adoptable List" worked so I'm looking at that now. Thanks


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

That's the same one I was looking at! I love the name.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah she is adorable... I love love love love silvers. That will be my next Standard Poodle! A boy silver.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Pinky, I have to be perfectly honest and you might not want to hear this, but based on your postings on this board, I don't think you should get a dog just yet. BTW.... this has nothing to do with Charlie. If you had come to the board before she was purchased, I would have told you the same thing.

You are young and in school. Your life at this point is fairly transient. You live in an apartment where there is an additional fee for a dog (you have indicated that you might not be able to afford this fee). Finances are generally tight, as they are for any young person, and you may not be able to afford grooming and health care costs for a dog. You have also indicated that some aspects of dog ownership are difficult for you to handle (e.g. diarrhea, vomit etc).

I would wait. Get through school. Figure out what you are going to do and where you are going to live. Settle down a bit more. Then, get a dog.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pinky, I think you will make an excellent mum for a puppy. I have two toy dogs - Sophy is around 8 pounds, Poppy around 9 pounds. I have had both since they were pups, and neither has ever shown any signs of hypoglycaemia, nor did their breeders include it in the (long) list of things to think about and watch out for. I think if you avoid very tiny toys (anyone claiming to breed "teacup" would be a red flag for me), and minimise the stress of shipping, it is unlikely to be a problem, but US breeders will be able to advise you. I would also be looking for a reasonably local breeder if possible, and certainly one who is willing to give advice on the phone/email day or night for the first week or two. It can be very reassuring to have someone to talk to (get a good vet lined up, too, for the same reason).

A rescue is a lovely idea - but if you want a very young puppy I fear that you are unlikely to find a healthy, problem free one in rescue. I quite understand that you would prefer a baby (I feel much the same way), but the right older pup or young adult could be a very good choice (perhaps, dare I say it, even a rescue poodle mix!). Would the California rescues be possible for you - they seem to have more dogs needing homes.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

I was thinking about getting a "teacup" but I've read contradicting things about this. I read that they're kind of like having a puppy with a handicap bc they're much more prone to hypoglycemia and then I've read that teacups don't even exist and it's just a designer name given to unusually small toys. While the thought of a 2 pound puppy is adorable to me I'm concerned about hypoglycemia and just that I could easily hurt it with it being THAT small. I think I'll stick with a toy. California is too far of a drive for me as I don't want to put those miles in my car. 

cbrand, I've considered those things too. I'm not going to be rich anytime soon ha so if I wait to have enough money I'll never have a dog. But I do plan on getting pet insurance, have found a groomer suggested by a friend that is very reasonably priced and I've narrowed down my vet choices to two vets - one suggested by someone on here and another is a vet that my friend takes her poodle to. I will be working by the time I get my puppy so I'll be able to afford the pet fee for my apartment, but I am concerned about the apartment factor since I won't have a yard or anything for the puppy to use but I plan on taking it to my friends houses for that. My main concern is time. Someone posted the other day about not having enough time for a dog so she was going to wait a few years to get one, and this is something I've considered as well. Another reason I want it now is bc I think while I am busy with school and just life in general, I think the older I get I will only get busier and this is a good time to be able to devote myself to a puppy rather than when I'm older and have more responsibilities. I am still considering not getting one after all bc of this, I'm just exploring my options right now. But trust me I am considering all of the things that I did not even think of before impulsively buying Charlie. I need to make sure to find the right puppy and that I am able to provide for it. If it doesn't work out then it doesn't, but I do have a strong desire to get one.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think a toy - or even a small mini - would be perfect. Poppy is top end of UK toy size, which would probably make her a slightly oversized toy in US terms. She is small enough to pick up easily (I wouldn't want to carry her around all day, but then no dog appreciates that anyway!). At the same time she is strong and athletic enough to run and play safely with other dogs, and to enjoy agility. I have seen some nice tiny toys, but when breeders start concentrating on getting the smallest pups possible, health and soundness can suffer.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Pinky said:


> I've been spending a bit of time with my friends dogs and while the big dogs are great, I know I want something small that I can carry around.


Even if I had a 2 pound dog I wouldn't carry it around - this can lead to so many other issues, including behavioral! A 2 pound (or 10 pound) dog should be treated the same as a 45 pound dog, not as a human baby. I've seen some really nasty toy dogs whose owners spoiled them so much they were incorrigible and no one liked them except for the owner - I'm sure you don't want that for your new dog!! So - no matter what... no matter what size your dog is... resist the urge to carry it around!! Train your dog to be an amazing companion with all of his/her 4 paws on the ground!!  




Pinky said:


> I kind of want a red one, but I've read they're hard to find. I want a red one to name Lucy (after Lucille Ball) and I'm just so in love with the idea of being able to say "Lucy, I'm home!" ha silly I know, but I'm weird like that.


Our red standard poodle is named after Lucille Ball too. We were in California when Ms. Ball passed away and it was a huge deal at the time!! My husband likes to tell our Lucy that she's "got some 'splaining to do!!" :lol: The holistic vet that we met earlier this month kept calling Lucy, "Babalu" Now I've been calling her that too from time to time!

Good luck with whatever you decide, Pinky - having a living, breathing soul dependent upon you for everything is a huge responsibility and it's a responsibility that should be for the lifetime of the dog. Unfortunately there are many people who realize too late that it's too much for them and then the dogs end up in rescue - once again looking for a truly forever home... so I wouldn't discount adoption if you can find what you are looking for there.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Hey Pinky,

If I were you I would not get a puppy while in college. Though I am a bit older than you are and done with school, I myself just decided to wait another year or two because I want to enjoy being able to go out, date, ect. I was very tempted to get one in college but in retrospect am SO happy I did not. It is can be very hard to find a dog friendly rental during/after college, and again with student loans finances are very tight. You only get to enjoy college once, and I am glad I was able to do things like study abroad because I did not have responsibilities at home to take care of. I am sure you will make a wonderful dog owner some day but I hope you take a moment and think about whether you really want to have to come home every 4-6 hours to take care of a dog right now.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Pinky,

I think you will be a great poodle Mom. There is still a lot to learn, especially with a puppy. I am encouraged to see you so willing to ask questions and seek the advice of others.

You need to get a toy. A mini, at this point, would be too big for what you want. I would stay away from any "breeder" advertising teacups. It's a sales gimmick, and the super small ones are not breed to the breed standard meaning that they tend to be unhealthy for life.

The only risk for hypoglycemia is while they are very young pups. They need to be on a very consistent diet given at regular intervals during the day. Their growing bodies mature quickly, so it's super important for the little ones to be consistent. If you do your research to pick the right breeder, you can greatly reduce the risk of health problems.

One of the biggest issues with the toys is seizures, so I highly recommend going with a breeder who knows the history of the dogs they breed. This isn't something you can get from a shelter dog or other rescue. I also think it would be good for you to have a breeder you call when you have questions.

Only you can truly determine if this is the right time. I do not have a crystal ball to tell me how wealthy I will be for the next 16 years. I do know that I will do anything in my power to provide my pup the best environment. Being older and having an established lifestyle certainly helps.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think its another perception thing... I'm a college student but I take perfectly good care of Elphie, it just takes time to rearrange everything for it to work

I take fewer classes because I want to spend time with her, I take fewer hours at work because I want to spend time with her, when I go out with friends we go walking at our local park most of the time and or something that I can take Elphie with me...now don't get me wrong going out once a week isn't that big of a deal but unless you want to get plastered you don't need to be going out everynight anyways JMO

EVERYTHING is manageable, if you want a dog you just have to make sure you can make it work!

So maybe its difficult at first but I've made it work and I'm sure anyone could do the same with minimal "sacrifices" I sacrifice nothing I desperately need and I sacrifice nothing that Elphie desperately needs

Just make sure the person you buy from does ALL the genetic testing needed of the toys!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Pinky,
I do hope you will find a toy poodle. Both of mine are toys. They are the smallest dogs I have ever owned. When my three year old mini died of an auto-immune disease, I knew that eventually I would get another poodle. My research led me to a great breeder of toys, and I decided a large toy would be okay. Beau is about 12 inches at the shoulder and 9 pounds. He is a super dog--a real sweet boy. When I decided to get a second poodle, I went back to the same breeder who had a 4 month old girl. Belle is 6 pounds and just under 10 inches at the shoulder. Stay away from the super small ones; they are not likely to be the healthiest. Also, dogs are happiest running around on their own four paws. While they love cuddling and sitting on your lap, don't plan on carrying them around all the time. I think you can make this work, if you want to.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll be honest, getting a dog in college isn't easy. I adopted Dixie as a Junior and I can't imagine how I would have kept my sanity if I would have adopted/purchased a young puppy. She was 6 or 7 months old, already house trained, done with shots and already spayed.
I always had to think about Dixie before I thought about myself. My fun money came only after I had budgeted for her needs and put money in savings just in case. I got up early to take her for runs around the lake (she was a high energy dog), I cam home at lunch if possible, I always came home after work to let her out, play with her, feed her, etc. I only went out one night a week and even then I rarely stayed out later than midnight. I never stayed at someone else's house so I could make sure Dixie wasn't in her crate for too long.
I don't know that a young puppy would be the best option for you. Puppies can usually only hold it for the number of months old they are (so an 8 week old puppy can old it for 2 hours at most). That means finding ways to come home between classes and work that often, waking up at night, etc. I would recommend you look at getting an older puppy or young adult.
Remember too that most dogs in rescues and shelters aren't broken or sick. There are tons of pure bred puppies who are left because their families moved, had a baby, didn't want a dog, etc. Also, many rescues will set up transports to get the dog to their family, so look beyond your area.
If you go through a breeder avoid anyone who uses the word teacup. This is a great link to explain why: The sad truth about "teacup dogs"
Also, please don't carry a dog everywhere. No matter the size of the dog, they should walk unless it is unsafe (which, for a pet dog, is fairly rare). I also want to point out that while those dog carriers that look like purses are cute, they shouldn't be used to sneak the dog in any place where dogs aren't allowed.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Pinky, you are so much more educated now. Only you know what you can handle, and when the time is right. I am waiting on getting a mini myself. I want one SOOOO BAD! But, I know the time is not right yet. I will know when it is the right time, and I am convinced the right poodle for me will "show up" when I am ready. Of course, the timing will be met with lots of research and preparation!

I also have gone back and forth between rescue, and getting one from a reputable breeder. In your case, I would definitely go with the reputable breeder/health tested pup. The money you spent on Charlie would have bought you a well bred pup. 

Take your time. Everyone here would love to see you get a healthy pup. I'm sure you will get leads on breeders in your area.

Best of luck to you, and please keep us posted. We want to be here to celebrate with you when the time comes!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

May I ask why you want a dog, and what it is that you are looking for in a dog?

In all honesty, and I'm going to sound harsh and blunt, but it sounds like you just want something small and cute that you can tote around. While YOU may enjoy it, that is NO life for a dog, even the tiniest ones. As plumcrazy stated, you will create a lot of problems in your dog by treating it like a stuffed toy, and no one benefits from it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

There's no such thing as a 'Teacup' size for ANY dog, anyone advertising their dogs as this size you should always avoid. Poodles only come in four sizes: toy, mini, klein, and standard, in that order smallest to largest. Dogs are dogs, they're not toys, they're not babies, and they shouldn't ever be treated as such. As a groomer, I hate grooming these dogs that are babied, they're terrified of grooming and just want to jump into my arms and be held.. and I can't cut hair like that.

Getting an undersized dog is walking right back into health problems. Get a toy poodle that's breed standard.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Pinky, please, please read the link that KarmaCat gave. Story after story of people who went through much the same thing you did with Charlie because of buying a "teacup" dog. Teacup dogs are NOT healthy specimens and you will be setting yourself up for heartbreak once again.

You were fortunate to finally get your money back after all the pain of dealing with Charlie and her short life and high vet bills. You might not be as lucky, if you can even call it that, a second time around.

I know you have this yearning to own a dog, and you are making efforts to educate yourself. Please keep on with your reading and researching. From what I have seen of you, I am sure you are sincere in your love for dogs. But is this really the right time for any dog, much less a puppy with its demands for potty outings every 2 hours, several small meals a day, plus puppy training? Plus possible vet visits for vaccinations if it hasn't had the full course yet? A puppy should not be crated for more than 4 hours maximum during the day - can you arrange your schedule or pay for a dog-walker to come walk her and play with her to socialize her often enough, so she doesn't spend hour after hour lonely and bored in a crate?

How well a puppy is socialized during the crucial first six months of life will affect that dog's life forever after. Is this a time in your life when you have that kind of time to give?

Not to mention the fun-fest that is teething, when your puppy will be chewing everything and anything. My adorable puppy chewed up two pairs of prescription glasses - that's better than $500 worth of damage right there. Messed so badly on two bathroom rugs that I had to throw them out rather than bother trying to clean them. 

We had stains on the carpet and had to rent a carpet steamer to clean the whole house to get the stains out. And this was a puppy who was house-trained pretty quickly - it's just that the few mistakes he did make were doozies! A bit of puppy indigestion and you've got fluids coming from both ends - 'nuff said!

If you've been reading here in all the threads, no doubt you've seen several of us talk about the issues we've had with dogs who were under-socialized. A puppy is under-socialized when it does not have consistent, loving, friendly interactions with many different people and different dogs, and introduction to new textures and experiences. If you are working and going to school, will you have time to provide all that socialization for your dog?

Can you set aside, consistently, about $100 - $150 a month for the care, feeding, training and grooming of your dog? You might not spend that much each and every month, but on average, that's what my dogs cost me. 

Finally, I know you said you wanted to have a dog for "its whole life," but may I encourage you to consider a dog from a foster or shelter situation, if you decide to go ahead with it. A poodle rescue group might be a good resource. A young adult dog who has been house-broken, socialized, and has passed the teething stage is much less demanding than a small puppy, and has the advantage that you can see what you getting - you know the size, you can evaluate the temperament, it's more of a known quantity situation. That might be a lot easier to work into your living situation.

Do keep reading, learning all you can about caring for a dog in general and poodles specifically, and evaluate seriously how your living and financial situation will affect any dog. I know that when the time is right, you will be a great poodle owner.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree that you really need to search your soul about why you think you need a dog in your life right now. Be brutally honest with yourself. And remember this decision isn't about you, it is about the life of the dog you acquire who has no say in what happens. That is what concerns me, YOU want..., and then give a laundry list of criteria for the dog, seemingly describing an accessory. This is exactly the same as deciding whether you want to have a child right now. And as to devoting the time now not later, have you considered the lifespan of a small/toy dog, like a child you are talking about the next 18 years. Is it really wise to have a child right now? We all have things we want, it doesn't mean we can have them, or that now is the right time to have them. As to a rescue, I doubt any reputable rescue would adopt to you right now. And a reputable breeder may also not be willing to entrust one of their dogs to you at this stage of your life. Sometimes the best things are worth waiting for.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

I read the teacup link..so sad. I already wasn't going to go with that just bc I don't need a puppy that's likely to get sick, but that's so wrong. I don't know what's wrong with people!

I want a small puppy bc they're cute and yes I want to dress her up and carry her around, but I'm not saying I'm never going to put her down or carry her around at all times. I would likely get sick of that as would the puppy. But I do want a puppy that I can pick up and take somewhere with me if I so choose and I can't do that with a bigger dog nor do I have the space or longing for a big dog. I guess what I'm mostly looking for is companionship and having something to care for. I want to come home to a puppy and have a buddy for the next 15 plus years. I also think it will help me heal from Charlie. I won't be able to come home every 2 hours - but really who can? - but I think while I'm still living with my mom it would be a better time for a puppy bc then I will have extra hands to help care for my puppy. I plan on hopefully moving out by the end of next year and at that point I will be on my own so I want to have a puppy while I have other people at home. School wise I only have class 2 days a week so that's not too bad RIGHT NOW, but after this semester the next two years are going to be a bit crazy with clinicals on top of my classes. But at that point my puppy won't be a puppy anymore. But I have no way of foreseeing how much time I'll be able to spend at home. I've thought about vacations and things that would result in my temporary absence but I know my mom or a friend could take care of the pup. However, I do spontaneously spend the night at friends houses..rather frequently, actually. This is something I'd be willing to sacrifice to have a puppy, though. I feel like if I don't get one now..or rather soon...I will have to wait years bc I don't want a puppy while I'm going through clinicals. On the plus side if I wait until after graduation then I'll have a "real" job that pays well and I will probably be more stable. But I want one now  I'm trying really hard not to be impulsive bc that just gets me in trouble and Charlie taught me that I really need to stop with my impulse shopping, but maybe I'm overthinking it? I was against getting an adult dog, but perhaps I should adopt a senior dog as they're typically overlooked just to give it a good home and then once I'm done with school I can get a puppy? But with a senior dog it would likely have health problems and inevitably die on me and while I know it will be different than losing Charlie, it's still a loss. I really, really, really want one and I don't want to wait, but maybe I should. I just see myself having more responsibilities as I get older and I think that will make me less capable of being a good owner. Blah a crystal ball would surely be super right about now.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Something keeps pulling me to this dog:

Adoptable Maltese: Thumper: Petfinder

He's cute. And I want a girl, but I don't know, I guess I feel bad for him. He's fairly small but he's missing a tooth. It says he can still eat, but does anyone have any experience with this? I know of a dog that has teeth problems so she rarely eats and is way underweight bc of it..it's heartbreaking. He's in Tucson so I'd have to drive down there, but that's not too bad of a drive. Poor dude needs a home and I love his name.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pinkie, I think before you fall in love you need to contact the rescues in your area and see if they will consider you as a suitable home. Many in the UK have very stiff conditions, including access to a fenced yard, someone at home most of the day, etc, etc. Then individual dogs have special needs. A good shelter will try to match you with the dog that is right for you, and that you are right for. I really don't think I would be looking at a senior in your situation - there may be special needs that are difficult for you to meet (some have continence issues, some have issues around new situations, many have health problems). A well socialised older puppy or young adult would be perfect - don't get too hung up on the baby thing. It only lasts a few weeks, and while young pups are cute they are also destructive, messy and very, very hard work! Not the ideal thing for rented accommodation. A slightly older dog, from a known background, in desperate need of a kind and loving home would still need all your love and care. There are places other than Rescue to look - breeders sometimes have older puppies they have decided not to keep, or show/breeding dogs that are being retired. 

If your mother and brother are willing to help, then that may make a big difference - and certainly means they need to be involved in the decision. Remember that this will be your dog, though - if they want to go out, or go away, you will be the one to stay at home. I would also check out good local daycare and kennels, ready for any emergency, and make sure you have budgetted for them.

In the end, only you can say whether this is the right time or not. You could try a dry run - something like Flour Babies, perhaps. Work out a puppy schedule (no cheating!) and see how it feels to stick to it for a couple of weeks. Then remember that this dog will be with you for many years to come. That means finding pet friendly accommodation for you both every time you move, not travelling for work or working long hours unless suitable arrangements are made, no impromptu outings with friends, dropping boyfriends who do not get on with your dog, ensuring your dog is well-socialised with babies and small children for when you want to start a family, etc, etc - you may decide all these things are manageable and doable, or you may decide to wait. Either way, I hope you find the perfect pup at the perfect moment for you both. 

Finally - this may sound daft, but have you considered a kitten? Or even better, two kittens? While I was working I had cats in situations where I simply could not have managed a dog. They have all been loving, cuddly, great fun and very good company. They are also (usually) litter trained by 6 weeks, and - provided your appartment is big enough - will adapt to an indoors only life. And yes - I introduced a tiny puppy to my adult cats without any problem.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Pinky said:


> But I do want a puppy that I can pick up and take somewhere with me if I so choose and I can't do that with a bigger dog.



I'm not sure what you mean by this. Big dogs can go everywhere little dogs can, and little dogs can go everywhere big dogs can.
Are you talking about taking her illegally into stores and things in a purse?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i think the idea of a cat is a great idea. 

dogs are a HUGE responsibility no matter the size.
i can have the ones i have because i work from home and they are never left unattended except for a few hours at the most and that's only a few times a week.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

my last bit of "older and wiser"  - life rarely turns out how you think it will.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Hey Pinky!

Just a thought - what about a cat? It isn't the same as a dog, but is often a great way to ease into pet ownership for a first time pet owner. You can have the companionship without having to be home all the time. Certainly cute, and can be carried around. Also, more rentals allow cats than dogs. Anywho, only you can know what is right for you.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Hey Pinky!
> 
> Just a thought - what about a cat? It isn't the same as a dog, but is often a great way to ease into pet ownership for a first time pet owner. You can have the companionship without having to be home all the time. Certainly cute, and can be carried around. Also, more rentals allow cats than dogs. Anywho, only you can know what is right for you.


Wonderful idea!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

pinky - just read all these posts and there is a wealth of advice. whether the member agrees or disagrees with you, they were offering heartfelt advice. the ultimate decision is yours and i know you will make the right decision if you consider all the info given to you.

i think the biggest plus factor you have is the fact that you are still @ home with your mom and brother and that will help tremendously. i work a full time job monday, tuesday, & wednesdays. PLUS i work at least 4 nights as a trainer in a gym. PLUS i take care of my mom who lives on the 1st floor of our house, my husband & i live on the 2nd floor. and we live in brooklyn where the houses don't have lots of property. we are fortunate that we do have a yard, but jessie doesn't really go out out there by herself - she likes company hwell:

so my point is, we adjusted our life because i was very ready for a dog and i was aware of all the sacrifices and we were willing to make those sacrifices. if you could see yourself making those changes and know you will be doing this as a long term committment and it doesn't change your mind, then maybe you are ready for the responsibility. i never board jessie - it is rare that i have to leave her for more than a couple of hours at a time - BUT if i do, i made sure i have a handful of family / friends that are willing to take her for that time. i also find that i have made a lot of friends who are poodle/dog owners so that we have a lot in common so we don't mind visiting each other taking our furkids with us.

it is a different life for sure, but one so filled with rewards that the sacrifices are so worth it.

best of luck, pinky - you have a lot to look forward to.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

If you want a cat I have a cat for you


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

> I won't be able to come home every 2 hours - but really who can? - but I think while I'm still living with my mom it would be a better time for a puppy bc then I will have extra hands to help care for my puppy.


Is your mom totally on board with this plan?? It sounds like you think it's fine that you won't have the time because your mom can do the work and pick up after you.

Mom might have her own thoughts about what a great idea that is...


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

BTW, if you do consider a cat, I would adopt a cat/kitten from your local shelter. I had one cat that was found as a young stray, and she was the BEST CAT EVER. Even "non-cat" people loved her. She was so sweet and affectionate! I also had a shelter cat that I got as a kitten.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Locket said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this. Big dogs can go everywhere little dogs can, and little dogs can go everywhere big dogs can.
> Are you talking about taking her illegally into stores and things in a purse?


I wanted to comment on this again. I am a service dog handler and I can't tell you how obnoxious and potentially harmful to us it is when people bring in their purse dogs where they shouldn't be. If that dog in the purse barks, MY service dog is the one who gets in trouble and asked to leave (which, is legal, as SDs who are disruptive can be asked to leave). When we were at the Mayo Clinic and staying at the non-pet friendly hotel (where service dogs are allowed by law) someone snuck in a dog in a purse who started barking when doors would close. I called to report them and to let them know it wasn't my service dog and they thanked me for that as they were about to send someone to OUR room about the barking!
Please remember that sneaking a dog in a purse in to non-dog friendly places can affect more people than just yourself.

I also want to comment on what someone else said about not knowing what will happen in the future.
I was in my last semester of undergrad before going on to vet school. I was healthy and living a normal college life until February 2009. I woke up with severe pain and swelling in my left underarm and the began a going on 19 month journey. Today, I am disabled, in a wheelchair because walking is so painful and I will never go to vet school. I used up my savings caring for my pets until I was forced to move home because I couldn't drive. Thankfully my parents were able to take on the expenses of myself and my pets. I started my own business so I can help pay for their expenses and pay for my new service dog but I am making no where near what I did before I got sick. My story is the extreme of things going wrong but you still need to plan for bumps in the road.

Also, a pair of cats or kittens (always a pair as cats do better when they have another feline to play with) can make GREAT pets. The cat in my picture to the side is named Karma and she was rescued as a kitten with the rest of her litter. We lived with my ex and his cats when she was young but she developed a personality all her own. She walks on a leash (although doesn't go outside any other time and those walks are rare), she has a car seat with seatbelt harness that she rode in before I got sick. She is trained to sit, high five, shake and give kisses on command. My second cat was left in a box in our driveway after I got sick. She has just as much personality, has learned to stand and walk on her back legs thus far and is the perfect match for Karma.
Anyone who tells you cats don't have personality have never lived with one. My parents and I both have rescue cats and they all have loads of personality.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think there are extenuating circumstances for everything...but I think MATURITY is more important than AGE 
if someone is dedicated to taking care of the animal in their possession why does it matter about their age/schooling?

Karma'sCat what happened to you is awful =\\\
I couldn't imagine going threw something like that and not being able to take Elphie for a simple walk...you'll definitely be in my thoughts =[

Pinky like everyone else I want to reiterate that there is NO such thing as a teacup they're undersized toys, and most the breeders selling "teacups" are unscrupulous and should never be dealt with

and on the cats thing...Marshalls cat hates me, like its not just indifference or something its PURE hatred for me >.<


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Dude, I never said I was planning on sneaking my dog anywhere. I'm kind of confused as to how that topic even came up. I've never even considered that. I want a small puppy that I can pick up and cuddle with - I see nothing wrong with that. I didn't say my dog will never walk on her own. 

I have talked to my mom about it. She's said it's my responsibility but she can care for her every once in awhile, but I can't just dump my dog with her all the time which I don't plan on doing. 

No one knows what the future holds. I was leaning towards not getting one after all yesterday after reading what you guys had to say, but now I think I will get one. Life is to live not to worry and think about the what ifs...you just have to handle that as it comes. I know I can love a pet and give it a good home and I think that's what matters most. Most people, at least the ones I know of, can't be home at all times or every few hours. It's just not something that happens and their dogs are fine. I will keep searching for a puppy and if I find one and it's meant to be then great - if I don't then the right dog will come when it's time for me to have one. 

I e-mailed about this dog:

Adoptable Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie: Yorkie Poo Girl 1: Petfinder

I think she's so cute. I know this is a poodle forum, but I really am not that concerned about getting a purebred. The only reason I got a poodle was to get the smallest puppy I could find, but now I don't want something SUPER small. Poor Charlie was only a pound and like I said I'm worried about hypoglycemia. One of my friends recently got a small puppy, he's 3 pounds and has a 50 pound dog and the 50 pound dog stepped on the little one and the poor little dude was limping around and we thought his leg might be broken. While I don't have another pet and I don't plan on having more than one dog, I don't want to have that extra worry.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> I think there are extenuating circumstances for everything...but I think MATURITY is more important than AGE
> if someone is dedicated to taking care of the animal in their possession why does it matter about their age/schooling?
> 
> Karma'sCat what happened to you is awful =\\\
> I couldn't imagine going threw something like that and not being able to take Elphie for a simple walk...you'll definitely be in my thoughts =[


I think people are trying to give a realistic view of things. I'm a college kid and I'll be honest, the vast majority of my peers don't know the costs and time associated with having a dog, especially a puppy. They aren't great at thinking ahead and preparing for unexpected circumstances. I worked as a vet tech and the number of animals I saw either PTS or surrendered to a rescue or shelter because their college-age owners weren't prepared for the costs and time makes me want to give worst case senarios so they thik about how they would handle them.
It has definitely been an adventure but I have learned a lot and figured out what I really want to do with my life. We joke in my family that I now go for rolls with my dogs:rofl: My story is obviously one of those extremes, but looking at it from my end definitely gives me an idea of what I would do differently and what I would advise others to do.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Karma, if you don't mind me asking, what do you mean? Like you wouldn't have gotten your pets had you known that you would become ill? Bc that's not what I took from your story at first.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Couple of thoughts...

Are you in nursing school? My husband is in nursing school and he is SOOOOOO busy. It is BAD. I am not trying to dissuade you at all, because you are going to do what you are going to do, but I dont' know how far into school you are...but my husband is almost done...so just a thought.

As far as rescue dogs: It is GREAT. BUT it can be an extra challenge, in my opinion. Some of these dogs require EXTRAordinary people. We had to get rid of a dog (he was a maltese mix... he was four when we got him, only neutered at the pound when we adopted him) I kept him for two years trying to help him with all his problems... he marked his territory all over my house... was a nervous wreck, was not fully potty trained (had to wear belly bands) barked non-stop, humped and bit the ears of my older lab constantly, and the list goes on and on. I only found out all this AFTER I adopted him, of course. If you adopt, I suggest you go through an organization that can tell you about the dog... AND then perhaps do a foster to adopt situation, so if it doesn't work out he doesn't wind up in the pound or something... 

Personally I have a busy life with little kids right now... I am home all day though. Right now I have a puppy because you can kind of mold them (to an extent) into your life and how you want them to be (again to an extent)... I will not adopt a rescue dog until my kids are grown or out of the house. For me puppy was the better way to go. I control it's upbringing (unlike the rescue dog who someone abused and didn't neuter)... they come with issues so it is really hard work! 

I think it would be great if you could find a dog who is an adult, perhaps who's energy has slowed a bit...and is potty trained...I think you could find a dog that would work in your situation, just take your time.

We got my lab when he was 7-8 weeks old... We both worked full time...we had a house. The first time we left him alone we gated him in our master bathroom and he ate the bathroom floor. When puppies are bored and left alone they will come up with something to do... for Sam it was ripping up the linoleum. We were planning on tiling anyway, so we just thanked him for the help and moved on... BUT in an apartment you'd have to PAY... bad us for not properly crate training him...

Anyway my point is, having dogs can be CRAZY! but it rules! SO if you want one, find one that will work and love it to death!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

No, I absolutely would have gotten them still, but I would have saved more money and probably gone out a little less to allow for that. I wasn't prepared for sudden unemployment AND a medical emergency for one of the dogs (Dixie ingested a lawn chemical that the neighbors accidentally sprayed on our yard as well as theirs and spent 3 days in the ER getting IV fluids, anti-convulsants and other meds). I would also have made sure I had a better contingency plan in place for when I got sick or any other emergency. The first time I went in the hospital, if I hadn't had my parents able to come up and take care of my dogs, I would have been scrambling to find someone to get them and to make sure that person knew what they needed to about each animal (allergies, exercise needs, etc).

Honestly, I think many college kids (this isn't directed at you just what I've observed) get out on their own and decide they need a puppy without considering the time and money involved. They don't have time for all the training (manners and house training) involved and get frustrated when their dream dog doesn't live up to their expectations.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> I also want to comment on what someone else said about not knowing what will happen in the future.
> I was in my last semester of undergrad before going on to vet school. I was healthy and living a normal college life until February 2009. I woke up with severe pain and swelling in my left underarm and the began a going on 19 month journey. Today, I am disabled, in a wheelchair because walking is so painful and I will never go to vet school. I used up my savings caring for my pets until I was forced to move home because I couldn't drive. Thankfully my parents were able to take on the expenses of myself and my pets. I started my own business so I can help pay for their expenses and pay for my new service dog but I am making no where near what I did before I got sick. My story is the extreme of things going wrong but you still need to plan for bumps in the road.


karma - i am so sorry for what you've been through and are still going through. you will be in my prayers. i hope, whatever is happening to you can be treated and reversed. i know this has nothing to do with pinky's dilemma, but i just couldn't let this sad situation go without addressing it. hope the drs taking care of you can do all you need them to do.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, I'm in nursing school. I have two years left so those two years are the chaotic years. I'm going on vacation from Thursday until Sunday next week so maybe I should wait until after then bc I don't want to leave my puppy with my mom and brother when just bringing her home. I really wanted that last one I posted the link to, though. She's so cute  I've had those same concerns about rescue dogs that's why I think this puppy is perfect bc she's 9 weeks and lives in a foster house and I wanted to obviously meet her and the foster parents and ask questions about her behavior and see if the puppy even likes me and vice versa. 

Ann Marie, I'm glad you said something...I felt the same way, but I didn't want to be rude. I'm so sorry Karma  You will be in my prayers also and I sincerely hope you are healed.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Yes, I'm in nursing school. I have two years left so those two years are the chaotic years. I'm going on vacation from Thursday until Sunday next week so maybe I should wait until after then bc I don't want to leave my puppy with my mom and brother when just bringing her home. I really wanted that last one I posted the link to, though. She's so cute  I've had those same concerns about rescue dogs that's why I think this puppy is perfect bc she's 9 weeks and lives in a foster house and I wanted to obviously meet her and the foster parents and ask questions about her behavior and see if the puppy even likes me and vice versa.


i think this is a good idea, jess. this will also give you time to clear your head and process all the information and suggestions that have been given to you. i think after that little mini vacation you will make a better decision. please keep us posted.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, she may be still be available after your vacation... if it is meant to be!


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

OH and I was also going to say, that with Charlie, you certainly proved yourself that you will rise to the occasion with whatever comes up! College isn't always the best time, but if you decide to do it, you'll do the right thing!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Pinky said:


> I really wanted that last one I posted the link to, though. She's so cute  I've had those same concerns about rescue dogs that's why I think this puppy is perfect bc she's 9 weeks and lives in a foster house and I wanted to obviously meet her and the foster parents and ask questions about her behavior and see if the puppy even likes me and vice versa.


jess - i don't see that link with the 9 wk old pup. can you repost ?


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Pinky, I'm a nurse and you are right about nursing school. There is alot to learn those last 2 years and you will be very busy between classes, clinicals, and studying. Not to say that you can't have a dog during that period, I did. Luckily, I had moved in with my parents to save money and they were alot of help. 

Another thing to consider is once you do graduate and get a nursing job, most hospitals only have 12 hr shifts. The upside, you only work 3-4 days a week. Downside, that's a long shift away from your dog. Luckily, I have friends that can help out while at work and it sounds like you will too but just want to point out if you wait, that is a really hard time to train a puppy. Not to mention, the 1st year working "out in the real world" is the hardest. 

As for size, I have a small mini. She's almost 7 months old and her adult weight was estimated at 8 lbs. She's the perfect size for my apartment. She has plenty of room to run around inside and we go outside frequently. 

Good luck with both finding a puppy and nursing school!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Ann Marie, this is the link to the 9 week old puppy:

Adoptable Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie: Yorkie Poo Girl 1: Petfinder

I started talking to my mom about getting another puppy and she said absolutely not bc she's still so sad over Charlie, but then she saw this puppy's picture and she warmed up to the idea. My birthday is next week (hence the vacation) so she said she will get her for me as a bday present if I really want her  We'll see if it works out. I'm not getting my hopes up. If not, I think I might just paint my car pink. I've been wanting to do that so maybe I'll put my money towards that and then get a puppy. I know if I get one now I will be able to care for it, but maybe I should wait. I was going to wait until December but then I started talking about it and looking and now I want one now. Patience is something I really need to get, lol.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pinky, if you are considering a pup, it might be a good idea to get someone knowledgeable to help you with health checking etc - would your friend's uncle be able to advise?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you mean like before I adopt her? I thought with adoption you just kind of get what you get...

I could get my friend's uncle to help, but his clinic is sooooo far away from me. I went there with Charlie bc I was desperate, but I'm going to take my next puppy to a vet that's closer. If I do adopt her would it be wrong of me to ask if I can take her to a vet first? It says she's healthy and has had her shots, but I'm so jaded from Charlie. I'm sure they're more trustworthy than the other a holes and I'd imagine they're animal lovers to foster pets, but you can never be sure either.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would check everything very, very carefully - not just health, but temperament. If you have a friend who is experienced with assessing pups and dogs, take them with you to meet the pup. You will be taking on responsibility for her for the next 15+ years - you need to be very sure she is the right dog for you. A good rescue will want that, too.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Pinky, I read all these posts and everyone had good points. If you were MY daughter....I would only let you get a CAT at this point in your life. I would recommend you get an abyssinian because they are so darn smart, they are agile and acrobatic, they are slender, not chubby, they are not too vocal. Being a groomer, I am used to being around teeny tiny yorkies, long hair and smooth hair chihuahuas. Those are generally the tiniest of the dogs. But they are very needy and clingy. They are very nervous and it would be very upsetting to a new puppy to get used to you for the month of DECEMBER, then have you go back to school. It WONT be housebroken, it wont be mentally stable and secure with too many changes in its young life. Get a cat, harness train it, teach it tricks and buy it little angora sweaters with swarovski crystals and you will have a great companion....but no walks in the snow, no potty training, just lots of love.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not a cat person and neither are my mom or brother.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Terriers are very very different from poodles. I have a 15 year old yorkie and she is still a handful. They also can have a lot of medical issues. Adeline is an aggressive chewer and has destroyed countless things over the years - for example she loves to eat irreplaceable antique books :/ She doesn't like children. I could go on & on...

That being said, I love her and suspect that her time here is short. I will miss her so very much. But for me, this is my last terrier. We are always in a battle of wills to be "top dog". Addie has no fear and is a formidable force in a tiny body.

Lots & lots of research first


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Pinky, Just my opinion after reading your posts. You seem to be very unsure about what you want to do and about how you feel. I think that this is not the best way to go into getting another puppy. You still sound like you are emotionally a wreck. My advise would be to step back and let yourself have more time to heal and sort things out before proceeding with getting another puppy. An impulsive move at this time may just set you back even further.

I know that you are trying hard to sort all of this out and it is going to take time to do that. On top of that you have your studies and a lot of time will be dedicated to that. I went back to school two years ago and had a lovely lion head rabbit named Aslan to share my room with. I would clean her cage, feed and water her, and let her out to play in my room and enjoyed her antics immensely. 

Then the requirements got much more demanding and stressful and took many more hours and I found myself coming back to my room at 1 or 2 a.m. I didn't even eat and taking care of my little one became burdensome and I felt terribly guilty. 

I brought her back to my town and gave her a wonderful home with a woman who raises a handful of rabbits in a beautiful facility with plenty of room and food and companionship and attention. I was so relieved because I knew I was doing her a disservice by trying to hold on to her when my studies demanded too much of my time. I can't even imagine if I had tried to have a puppy at that time.

Whatever you decide, I truly hope it works out for you and for the little one.
_


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Chiming in again - re: rescue dogs having issues, some do, some don't. Our Pippin was taken from a neglectful, possibly abusive, situation, and he has nary an "issue." Not a one. Was perfectly housebroken. But he did not know any obedience commands at all: not "sit," "come," "down," "off." Didn't know anything like "want to go for a walk?" or "outside?" or any of the phrases you would think a dog that lived with people should know.

But he learned all those phrases and more very quickly and bonded to us with no problems. He was MILES easier to add to our household than Casey was, just due to being an older, housebroken, calm dog as opposed to Casey, a peeing, pooping, chewing, active puppy. 

In all your research, Pinky, do read up on temperament testing. You do not have to take whatever dog looks cute - I assure you that cute dogs are here today and there will be more cute dogs available tomorrow, next month, next year. Temperament testing and a vet check are imperative. Google "Volhard temperament test" and you will learn a lot.

Most rescues that I've seen allow or insist that you take the dog to a vet within a couple or three days after adopting for a "well dog" appointment, just to check the dog over and make sure everything is ok. My vet runs a fecal exam and blood tests at that time too. If something is amiss health-wise you can return the dog to the rescue.

Also check out a few books on basic dog training, and see if you can imagine yourself doing all that is necessary.

I am concerned that whenever you talk about wanting a dog, you then say you want it for reasons that sound more like a doll or a fantasy than about an active dog. You talk about dressing it up and taking it everywhere, but that just isn't what a dog's life is about. What about walks in the park, obedience classes, being active with it in some ways? Dogs, no matter the size, need mental and physical stimulation. 

Plus you gloss over not having enough time or money under the guise of "well, you never know what life may bring." True enough, so even more reason to be MORE prepared, not less, for those many surprises that will come along.

Incidentally, I'm not really a cat person either, but I'm another one who got a cat at a time in my life when I really couldn't have a dog. It worked out fine and was a much better fit for my situation at the time. 

Good luck to you, and I hope you do take plenty of time to research, plan for, and consider wisely how you would handle a pet at this time in your life.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

I think all the gentle warm and fuzzy is letting this young woman make another mistake. Apparently her mother, as with Charlie when warned., also doesn't know how to say NO. Really guys, this young woman needs to mature, needs to have her house in order before getting another animal. To advise otherwise is potentially putting another animal at risk. I am sure you all think I am a negative person, I'm not, but I am putting the animal first, not Pinkie.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Margotsmom said:


> To advise otherwise is potentially putting another animal at risk.


Wtf is THAT supposed to mean? I didn't mistreat Charlie. She arrived sick.

I will take my puppy to obedience training, I already have a class for that and I've researched it and read good things about it. I don't personally know anyone that's taken their puppy to it, but someone on this site recommended it and you're all pretty hardcore about dogs ha so I think it'll be good. I'm well aware of the not so fun stuff that comes along with having a pet, but it's not fun to talk about so I leave that out. It's not like I'm just getting a toy. Believe you me I am aware they are living creatures with feelings and it will be a living soul depending on me. I want that, though. 

Lilah + Jasper, I kind of thought bc she's a mix the traits will balance each other out. I suppose there's really no way of knowing until I meet her. I don't want a dog with a chewing problem, though. I mean - who does? I figured I could just train it not to chew inappropriate stuff. Don't ALL dogs have health problems? I struggle with that a lot bc I feel every dog is going to have its issues. If I concentrate on that too much then I'll never get a dog so I should just do it. But then again I thought that a lot of dogs that come from puppy mills are perfectly fine and we all know where that got me. Ugh I wish I could learn to think stuff through more. I think I decide with my heart more than my head :doh: Nevertheless, I KNOW I can and will love my pet regardless of when I get her. My main concerns with Charlie before getting her were the gross things and I've totally gotten over that. 

Spoo, I am unsure. I'm kind of teetering back and forth a lot so maybe I should wait. I don't like to overthink things. I like to just do it and let it be. And honestly I am soooo heartbroken over Charlie. Like it's overwhelming at times and I sincerely feel the only way I can begin to feel better is to have another puppy.

Beachgirl, I think I'd feel bad returning an adopted puppy if the vet doesn't clear it in good health. I thought the whole point of adopting was to save his/her life. Maybe I should stick with a breeder after all. =/


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

> I don't want a dog with a chewing problem, though


EVERY puppy will need to chew as they go through teething. Whether it becomes a problem or not depends on if you give it enough appropriate chew toys, keep it away from inappropriate things, and basically keep an eye on the puppy ALL the time. Which is harder than one might think... I thought we were doing a good job and my puppy still snuck away and quiety chomped down on my glasses from the night table. I hadn't realized his legs were long enough for him to stand up and reach that high. They were.



> I kind of thought bc she's a mix the traits will balance each other out


Mixed breed dogs don't exactly have their traits "balance each other out." Generally they just end up with both traits. For instance, if you mix a yappy breed with a digging breed, you will get a yappy, digging dog. If you have one parent who is more reactive and one who is less, the dog might follow one or the other parent, or might be more moderate, in-between the two. But you can't know that from the start.



> Don't ALL dogs have health problems?


No. All dogs need appropriate vet care for innoculations, etc., and certain breeds have particular requirements re: climate, activity, etc., but you should look for and only purchase a dog who is free of congenital or acquired health problems. You want a healthy dog from the start.



> I thought the whole point of adopting was to save his/her life


Not really. The whole point of adopting is to find the right dog that fits your lifestyle, that you can afford and train. If you want a dog to be a companion for a long, long time, you need to start with a healthy dog. 

The sad reality is that there are thousands of dogs put up for adoption. Many of them, perfectly healthy, will be euthanized. If you have to make a choice, you want to save the HEALTHY dogs, and let unhealthy ones go. 



> I don't like to overthink things.


So far you are very, very far from over-thinking this. This is one time where you really do need to think things through very, very carefully, from a lot of different standpoints. You have barely scratched the surface in what you have expressed so far.

Think about your available time, reliance on your mom to be your nearly-constant back-up, your limited funds, your changes in living situation in the near future, and your soon-to-be-increased work load. Does that all add up to being a good environment for a puppy? 

Love and emotion is not enough. Practical realities need to come into play, and that's what I see you brushing off.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Lilah + Jasper, I kind of thought bc she's a mix the traits will balance each other out. I suppose there's really no way of knowing until I meet her. I don't want a dog with a chewing problem, though. I mean - who does? I figured I could just train it not to chew inappropriate stuff. Don't ALL dogs have health problems? I struggle with that a lot bc I feel every dog is going to have its issues. If I concentrate on that too much then I'll never get a dog so I should just do it. But then again I thought that a lot of dogs that come from puppy mills are perfectly fine and we all know where that got me. Ugh I wish I could learn to think stuff through more. I think I decide with my heart more than my head :doh: Nevertheless, I KNOW I can and will love my pet regardless of when I get her. My main concerns with Charlie before getting her were the gross things and I've totally gotten over that.


Here is a link to get a glimpse of a yorkie

Yorkshire Terrier information and pictures, Yorkshire Terriers, Yorkie, Yorkies 

and here are a few highlights
*oblivious of their small size 
*very eager for adventure 
*highly energetic, brave, loyal and clever
*owners must take the time to understand how to treat a small 
*affectionate with their master, but if humans are not this dog's pack leader, they can become suspicious of strangers and aggressive to strange dogs and small animals
*can also become yappy, as the dog does their best to tell you what THEY want YOU to do
*need someone who understands how to be their leader
*because they are so small, most people allow them to get away with behaviors no dog should display. This changes the dogs temperament, as the dog starts to take over the house (Small Dog Syndrome)
*if become demanding and dependant appearing to need a lot of human attention and/or developing jealous behaviors, snapping if surprised, frightened or over-teased, have owners who need to rethink how they are treating the dog
*Owners who do not instinctually meet the dogs needs can also find them to become over-protective, and become neurotic
*can be stubborn if owners do not give the dog proper boundaries
*difficult to housebreak
*excellent watchdog
*problems only arise when owners, because of the dogs cute little size, allow them to take over the house. The human will not even realize it, however know, if you have any of the negative behaviors listed above, it's time to look into your pack leader skills
*need owners who understand how to give them gentle leadership

Health Issues
*slipped stifle
*bronchitis - Addie has this
*eye infections
*early tooth decay - Addie has this
*poor tolerance of anaesthetic - Addie has this
*delicate digestion -Addie has this & vomits often  
*paralysis in the hindquarters caused by herniated disks - Addie has this
*other problems of the spine
*fractures of fragile bones - Addie broke a rib as a puppy & we still don't know how
*Abnormal skull formations
*very bad breath - Addie has this
*itchy irritated skin - Addie has this
*luxating patella - Addie has this 
*tracheal collapse
*tear staining - Addie has this

Original Job:
The Yorkie was created by working men of north England, who developed the breed for catching the terrible rats and mice that infested clothing mills and mine shafts. 

I'm not sure about the poodle and yorkie traits & health issues balancing themselves out. It is a luck of the genetic gene pool draw as to being more poodle-like or yorkie or a combo. She could have the best of both breeds but also a combo or all of the bad too. 

So I guess my long winded post here is to make sure that you do think it through and that you are ready for the good, bad and the ugly 

My mom has had 2 yorkies. Alexis died at age 6 from kidney failure. Katie Rose is 5 and has pancreatitis. 

Getting over the gross parts is only the begining... Even though I have serious serious doubts about this situation, I have to give you a lot of credit for seeking advice from "hard core dog people". Just make sure to take it all in.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Pinky, it may seem like people are giving you the third degree. But we aren't asking any hard questions that a *reputable* breeder or especially a reputable rescue wouldn't ask. I joke that you know you are dealing with a good breeder when you consider just taking the easy way out and adopting a human child! 

You automatically raise some yellow flags with any good breeder or rescue because you are a novice dog owner (a biggie), young, with a less than optimal living situation, and a busy schedule. You need to think through how you are going to respond to these concerns without getting defensive. They are going to come up. If they don't, and all the breeder is concerned about is whether your check will clear, then you are back in crappy breeder world.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Dear Pinky,

You are not ready to get a dog. You have suffered a loss and should be waiting. But what really got me was this statement: If you can't decide whether to paint your car pink or get a dog, YOU ARE NOT READY.

I strongly suggest you get a loving kitten or cat. You will be surprised how cuddly and soft and welcoming and playful they are--and they won't mind being left alone for 12 hours a day while you are at work. They're pretty bombproof behaviorally and it won't be as hard to get a low priced apartment with one, since most places take cats. 

Owning a quality purebred poodle was something I strived for for 20 years; to earn enough money to buy, and provide everything he needs: including the best veterinarian in San Francisco who is an expert in poodles, grooming, boarding, daycare, toys, behavioral training, pet deposits, not to mention the endless amount of time--playing, training, disciplining. I'm 40 years old and it's still hard and still a sacrifice. You earn these things in life, you don't just purchase a quality dog the way you purchase a purse. 

So My dear, you are very sweet and you have a lot of love to give, but you just sound too young and too scatterbrained to be a good dog owner AT THIS TIME. I say this because You come here seeking advice but when anyone gives it, you get defensive and argumentative. You dismiss suggestions out of hand ("we are not cat people."--to which I thought "You're clearly not dog people either, or you woudln't have purchased a puppy mill puppy on impulse"--sorry but you need to hear this)

Quite simply, it appears to me that you learned nothing from poor Charlie, because you still lack the impulse control to wait to get a dog until you are ready. You come back here after all the drama about Charlie and equate your new dog with painting your car, and "oh I can't drive to california because I dont' want to put the miles on my car." That really makess you look spoiled, immature, and too lazy to be a good dog owner. 

Someone else needs to give tough love and I'm here to do it, for your good as well as the future dogs. No, you didn't cause Charlie's death. You can be forgiven for making a mistake the first time, but I can't forgive you repeating the mistake by rushing into something you still aren't ready for.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Basically, what Fozzie's mom said.

Sounds like you are still having some problems with impulse control.

Here are the facts:
You are young and (sorry) somewhat immature
You are in a very demanding school program
You are living in an apartment with your mom
You have very limited funds
You have limited time (due to school)

When you get a dog, it can't stay home alone for 12 hours a day. What will you do when you start your nursing job? I have friends who are nurses--the single ones don't have dogs because they have to leave them alone way too long. It's not fair to dump the dog off on your mom, either. If she wanted a dog she would get one!

I fear that you want a dog for the wrong reasons (to dress it up and carry around in your purse) and I fear that when the cute puppy stage ends and you have an adolescent dog that is testing its boundaries, destroying your shoes, etc., chewing or peeing in the house (and this will all happen to one degree or another) you will tire of the dog. I fear when you are tired after a long day of school or work, you won't want to train the dog, walk the dog, groom the dog. I fear you will resent the dog when you can't hang out late with your friends and go on trips because you need to be home with the dog. And when all this happens, I fear you will give up the dog... one more adolescent dog in the shelter system. 

I have wanted a poolde for years and years. I lived alone in a condo I owned and I could have had my poodle, but did not because I work long hours and I didn't think it would be fair to a dog. I had a cat, who I adored. Now that I am married and have someone to share the responsibility, I finally, finally got my dream poodle. It was a long wait, but worth it... I could have easily given into impulse back then, but I always thought about the dog's welfare and just didn't want to have a pup sitting home alone for 10 or 12 hours while I was at work.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Eek I didn't realize Yorkies had so many issues! Definitely not ideal. 

Just to be clear, I wasn't putting painting my car and getting a dog on the same level. I meant monetary wise I could use the money towards that instead. They are in no way interchangeable in my mind. I meant we're not cat people as in I don't like them. I think kittens are cute, but cats just freak me out. I would not be a good cat owner. I like dogs and yes obviously I am still lacking in the knowledge department bc I only had her for 3 days before she died. I didn't exactly get to experience much with her - other than heartbreak. 

This year has really sucked for me. Incredibly so. It was one of the reasons I got Charlie to begin with. I thought a puppy would make me feel better. Only now on top of that I have Charlie's loss now too and it certainly has made things much more difficult so now I'm desperately seeking for something to fill that void. But I guess I'm putting too much pressure on my future puppy bc I'm supposed to take care of it...not the other way around. Regardless of what you guys think, I still believe I can be a good dog mom. But I still will be in a few years. I think a lot of my reasons for wanting a puppy right now are selfish. I feel like I need one to feel better, but it's not really fair for me to put that kind of pressure on a puppy. Maybe I should volunteer at a shelter or something. Then I get my dog fix without the responsibility. I guess I can always get one when I'm older and sure of what I want. I do everything in life with a "what the hell why not" attitude and while I do believe you should just do whatever you want to do since you only live once, I can't really go through the kind of heartache I did with Charlie again or I will lose my mind. Impulse control is definitely something I still need to work on, but I wouldn't say I learned nothing from Charlie. I feel I learned a lot. Not about dogs as that's what you guys are educated on, but about how cruel puppy mills are and I will continue telling people about Charlie and involve myself in the fight against them. And I learned not to buy into pretty words and pictures and mostly that life really sucks at times.

I will no longer be posting on here or coming on here much bc it's just going to give me puppy fever ha. I do want to thank you all for taking the time to advise me and guide me. And mostly for your kind words when Charlie was sick and when she died bc that was one of the most heartbreaking experiences of my life and I'm glad I had you guys to make me feel better so for that I thank you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think volunteering in a shelter would be a brilliant idea - an excellent way of helping and nurturing dogs in need, while learning more about the realities of living with dogs.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

fjm said:


> I think volunteering in a shelter would be a brilliant idea - an excellent way of helping and nurturing dogs in need, while learning more about the realities of living with dogs.



I agree 100%

Also, some will let the volunteers take the dogs home for the weekend for a break from shelter life


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Pinky, volunteering in a dog shelter would be an absolute grand idea. You will get to interact with them and love them without the commitment you would have with your own. It could fill that void and allow you to go forward with you training and career without guilt over time not spent with your own. It will also allow you to acquire experience and knowledge that you don't have yet. I can't think of a better way for you to solve the issues. 

I really do hope you go this route!
_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Just one more thing in case you are tempted by that Yorkie Poo. Neither Yorkies or Poodles are supposed to be born Blue. I suspect that puppy might have Color Dilution Alopecia.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree, I saw that puppy with blue eys and gray coat and thought to myself, no yorkie or poodle really looks like that. It MUST be something else and they are calling it a yorki poo. I do parti poodles and people call them cockapoos....call it what you want, its not what it is!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

If you want a happy, healthy relationship with your dog, you can no longer put yourself, your wants or your needs first. The dog should come first, always. The most important part of my day is making my dogs happy, and in turn, I become happy. 

Not everyone is willing to make that type of commitment, and the dog suffers for it. 

I'm 21 years old, I live with my parents in a small townhouse and have two standard poodles. I'm entering my final year of my undergrad degree this year (yay!!) and it's tough putting one dog's needs ahead of my schoolwork and boyfriend/friend time, let alone TWO dogs' needs, but it's doable. You just have to REALLY REALLY want it.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's "WTF" I meant. Thank you for the disrespectful comment. A number of people here are being way too nice with you, and enabling you. A lot of people here are spending an inordinant amount of time trying to talk some sense into you, only to have you do what you damn well feel like doing. You need to GROW UP. And please do so before you get another animal. You ARE responsible for Charlie's death in that we TOLD you who you were dealing with and the likely outcome but you and Mommy decided to go through with it anyway. You chose to enrich those bastard breeders rather than cancel the contract and not put that sick puppy through an airflight. You are responsible and you need to accept that. You have no business having an animal, any animal right now. I can only hope you get a clue before you graduate and humans are in your hands as a nurse. And you might try being civil and polite to people as a start instead of saying "WTF", GROW UP, try proving you are a responsible decent human being first. I can not believe the amount of time people are taking trying to get you to get it. Especially when it doesn't matter, you are going to keep right on doing what you want. And apparently think it is okay to be disrespectful, and impolite to boot. Good luck.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

o.o

ummm hmmm


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Although Pinky went through with the puppy mill transaction, I have to say she certainly went above and beyond what MOST people would do...contacting lawyers, writing letters, BEING ON THE NEWS! She needs to be commended for that. Perhaps this is not the best time for her to get a dog, but it seems like she is realizing that. 

Pinky I think you'll be great when the time is right! Good luck!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree. Pinky did everything she could for her little dog and I am truly sorry for the way it turned out..

I am a new member here and I have been reading this and several other strings and while I think that everyone is entitled to their own opinion, sometimes the way things are said could be misinterpreted and hurtful to the reader whether they are a newbie or a senior member.

It seems that there are a lot of folks here who are very, very knowledgeable about dogs and are in fact breeders. I think that this is wonderful and that these people have a lot to share with the average pet owner whether they are first time owners or have had many pets. What a fantastic source of information!

Tough love, or frank advice is fine, but I have read things that I find hurtful even though they have not been directed towards me.

I have had many pets, from many sources and I doubt that my reasons for taking the pets were always well thought out at the time. I have been very lucky and I am very thankful that they have all had long, healthy, happy lives.

So here is my opinion which might cause an uproar, but here it is anyway:

Did Pinky (and I dare say many people) jump into pet ownership and perhaps not make the most informed decision about where her pet was coming from? Yes. 

When the pet she purchased turned out to be ill and require a lot of care, did Pinky do everything she could for the animal?
Yes.

Is Pinky mourning her loss and wanting to fill the void left by her lost pet?
Absolutely.

Is this the best time in her life for Pinky to get another pet?
Perhaps not, for multiple reasons, but she did ask for input from this group to help make the decision, which in my opinion shows a certain level of maturity and willingness to take guidance/input.

Will negative or hurtful remarks - even if they are made with the best intent - help anyone in this situation?
I don't think so and I don't think people should be surprised when they get a negative reaction to their remarks.

Pinky, my advice to you is this:

Take your time. Let your sorrow over Charlie subside. Heal.

Investigate all potential sources for your next pet as much as you can. Don't be afraid to ask a lot of questions. if people won't give you answers, that is an answer in itself, isn't it? 

Do your best to make sure that when you decide to get another pet you are prepared for the responsibility (financial and personal) that comes along with pet ownership. 

Do your best to consider only your time, not anyone elses, when measuring the responsibility - unless this will be a family pet and all members of the family agree to share the load.

I think that you will be a very good pet owner when you are ready and have considered all issues carefully. You have gone through an experience that no loving pet owner should have to and I believe that you did your best and no one could or should ask for more than that. 

I wish you only the best with your decision and hope that you enjoy years and years of joy and love with your future pets. Nothing matches that feeling.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Pinky, I do not think you are responsible for Charlie's death. The puppy was sick before it ever got on the flight. Once you saw that something was wrong you did everything possible to try and save Charlie. After Charlie's death you asked how you could speak out against puppy mills and you did a fantastic job. 

Pinky, I am sorry that you had to go through this ordeal. I think you will be a great fur baby mom when the time is right in your life.

Kim


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Pinky said:


> I want a small puppy that I can pick up and cuddle with - I see nothing wrong with that. I didn't say my dog will never walk on her own.
> 
> She's said it's my responsibility but she can care for her every once in awhile, but I can't just dump my dog with her all the time which I don't plan on doing.
> 
> ...





Pinky said:


> This year has really sucked for me. Incredibly so. It was one of the reasons I got Charlie to begin with. I thought a puppy would make me feel better.


Please, just listen to yourself.

You wanted a poodle because it was going to be tiny, fluffy, and cute. You wanted your friends to be jealous and you wanted them to want small, fluffy dogs too. You sound like all the girls that got teeny tiny puppies for that very reason. Hello, Paris Hilton copy cats. Small dogs aren't an accessory. Tate is my smallest dog, and believe it or not is my most difficult.

He is small, and when the other dogs start roughhousing, I have to make sure he is out of the way because them stepping on him can cause problems. He accidentally got knocked off some steps and was rushed to the ERVet because it was possible his little leg was broken. He is also suffering from tracheal collapse, something very common in little dogs because of their teeny, tiny nature. 

You don't need a small puppy to pick up and cuddle. My first dog I got on my own is 25 pounds. I can still pick her up and cuddle with her. I think you're using the cudding thing as an excuse. One of many you have said to justify to yourself and try to justify to everyone else about why you can only get a small (in your own words; less than 10 pounds) puppy.

We're about the same age... but you need to understand that I have dogs when I shouldn't have them. I am not financially stable enough to have them. I got laid off this summer, and thank GOD I have a wonderful person in my life that loves my dogs just as much as I do that has shouldered the costs of owning dogs. You say you wanted a puppy to make you feel better... but puppies are HARD and stressful. Stress is something you don't need if you're already depressed.

I think you should wait and work on getting to know dogs and your maturity before getting a dog. I'm not trying to be mean... but... you're looking at a life... something that is living... please be mature about it whether you're "not coming on the board much" because you're going to get a puppy anyway regardless of the advice you've gotten and don't want to deal with what people will say, or you're angry that the advice and reality check you've gotten isn't what you wanted to hear.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Lots of back and forth on this thread, 'get a dog', 'don't get a dog' .... 

I think several people have a point when they recommend waiting, as a dog is a big commitment.

BUT, I got my first dog (first one that was mine and not the family dog) when I looked like a terrible proposition on paper. I lived in a condo, I worked full time, and I lived alone. I made it work, but it WAS work. I spent my 20's never going to happy hour, getting up early to run the dog thoroughly, and running home to give the dog a good run after work as well. It was great, and my dog had a great life ... we did obedience and flyball and swam a lot and he went everywhere I could possibly take him. If I hadn't been committed, he would have suffered.

I'd say go for it, but be aware that no matter how much time commitment you plan for, the dog will take more. No more sleeping in on the weekends. Your first question before you plan to go anywhere will be 'can I take the dog?' Gross things will happen . But it is very rewarding, and no one, NO ONE will ever be as overjoyed to see you walk through the front door as your dog.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i got my first child when i was a terrible prospect on paper. he is 26 today~


----------

